# Starting my GK off



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

So didnt want to really through this into project log threads, but i guess it will do. here is a librarian i started still has a lot more work left. unfortunately im relatively new to blending and layering considering ive only been painting for about a year. Just got through the chalky dry brush stages of painting, and wanted to tackle a new style. but yeah wanted to do NMM on this guy, but i layered the paint in the wrong order so just decided to use my boltgun metal, chain mail, and mithril a shot. 
Anyways the model has a lot of work left i havent really used a wash on the model which is a first, the bone crux symbol is dry bhrushed i admit. I thoguht the robe has turned out good, and thats the first face i have ever painted before so dont rag on me too hard. Ignore the back of the legs cause i havent really worked back there yet, and also i havent done any of the gold really. So ill have more work done soon, and when the april release hits ill have 2 boxes of GKT's and 2 dread knights to put up. so here you go.


----------



## i23theone23i (Feb 22, 2011)

It looks like a nice piece.... i want to see more! lol


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far mate! The metallic silver is looking nice, and I really like the blue on the armor vents and power cables. 

The face looks a little flat at the moment and could use some more shading and there is some blue paint spill on the armor to either side of the armor cowl behind the psychic hood. I look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks tasty! Loving the blues of the cabling and loincloth.

Looking forward to the finished mini.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Looking great so far. I've been looking forward to a GK forum to see someone painting up the new figures.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work... I really like the vent highlights...


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Certainly a very good start your GK.
Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

fantastic start to the project :victory:.

Great model, will be following this.

EDIT: Ohh, look, 1900 posts .


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

MOAR!! Looking awesome so far.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

alright guys thanks for the posts. I havent really worked on the model painting today, but i did get the model pinned which was cool. Also give a shout out to my friend Mark who gave me this awesome base(ill have pics up of them pretty soon just got to find my camera equipment.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i plan on making the base look like tile. itll be cool, and keep in mind the arm is not painted.


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

That base looks sweet, whats it made of?


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

prairiehawk said:


> That base looks sweet, whats it made of?


toothpicks


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantasticly simple yet awesome basing idea! gonna look great painted up. What colors are you thinking for the tile scheme?


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

the tile which is already painted is like a blueish grey. i used necron abyss foundation paint and builded into codex grey. then added a nice black wash. it looks sharp. cant wait to put my libi on it. although im debating on how i should pin the libi to the base. also i got to go get more super glue i ran out yesterday. but yeah i also agree the base looks good for being so simple. My buddy mark gave me the base and told me how to do it so i am truly greatful cause it is cool.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I was hoping for a darker grey scheme the moment I saw it. Can't wait to see it. I am going to have to steal that idea.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

lol go for it. should be fun. actually its a bit darker now i added another wash of necron abyss to it. gave it a more blueish slate look. ill post a pic soon


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

also keep this in mind cause i didnt. before you paint the base. file the top of the surface to get rid of the round edges. blow the dust off really good or leave it to give the illusion of sand between the tile. then get gloss varnish spray it on the base to coat the wood. its important to get the wood sealed or else it will suck up all of the moisture out of the paint, and make it look like wood still which blows. after you do this go ahead and begin painting.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

first time ever trying to make a marble affect, but hell i tried. its not the best but i like it enough. plus you got to wounder how it will look with a model on it. i might actually fill the gaps up with a matt black just so they arent shinny as well. unless you guys think i should fill it with white? idk well ive got to run to target with my GF so ill be back later


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

yeah they came in today. 2 dreadknights and 2 boxes of GKT's. i have the dreadknight almost put together. one thing ill show you guys later is how much magnents i put on it.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

idk how well my NMM work is ill let you guys be the judge of it. but this is how pretty much 10 of my GKt are going to be painted. oh and i threw a pic of my dreadknight leg in there. its not my model its my friends so he wanted black armor. but whop cares itll be fun


----------



## domdan (Oct 26, 2008)

I very rarely post on this site, but i thought i should comment on your NMM. it looks great! what paints did you use? and also, for the letters?


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

domdan said:


> I very rarely post on this site, but i thought i should comment on your NMM. it looks great! what paints did you use? and also, for the letters?


well for this model i chose to dry brush as i figured it would be easy to do mass amounts of models + you got to admit it did a really great job blending. anyways i prime black, then with adeptus battle grey i dry brush and cover almost all of the model except for the darkest areas. after you get a nice solid color you then dry brush codex grey over the adeptus hight all of the armor like before but hit all of the raised areas before going into the recesses. then without cleaning youre brush head dry brush space wolves grey over the model not quite filling in the gaps. after repeating that over the surface go strait space wolves grey hitting even less of the model. then dry brush white without cleaning off the space wolves grey only hitting the edges of the armor where the light hits. after that clean youre brush head and then use pure skull white and only brush lightly on the tops of all exposed armor to the light source. this will make a good affect.
as for the gold i used a 50/50 snakebite leather and chaos black as a base coat. then i went over the exposed letters with pure snake bite leather, then finally dry brush lightly over the face of the gold. this seals the deal. 
wehther you wanted the hole tutorial or not that is how i did this. also i am getting ready to post another body on ther with differnt gold lettering this one with more of a bronze gold. i think it looks great, but its youre choice between the 2


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

different gold trim, has a bit more bronze too it. hopefully you guys like it. also ive noticed some of the errors on the skulls and the red in the chest piece. anyways heres 2


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely turning out nice. I think that your approach will make your force standout amongst the multitude of GK armies cropping up. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

thanks man im actually working out a way to make the weapons and heads interchangeable. cause i want to be able to run paladins and change the weapons between swords or halbreds. plus all of the other bits like the heavy weaps and the apoth upgrade and libi.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The nmm looks good, but it doesn't look like NMM to me. There's too much topical texture, like it has been dry brushed. 

However, don't misunderstand - I think its a good look for them, its a really soft grey, with smooth blending.

And your macros photos look really clear (except for the last one).

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks very good. Sounds like a good technique your using. I think ill have to try it out some time.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> The nmm looks good, but it doesn't look like NMM to me. There's too much topical texture, like it has been dry brushed.
> 
> However, don't misunderstand - I think its a good look for them, its a really soft grey, with smooth blending.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with this more. Great job so far. Hope to see many, many more of your pictures up in this thread.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> The nmm looks good, but it doesn't look like NMM to me. There's too much topical texture, like it has been dry brushed.
> 
> However, don't misunderstand - I think its a good look for them, its a really soft grey, with smooth blending.
> 
> ...


yeah you know this dry brush technique ive used for a long time on just weapons and deco for units and it works very well to cast the illusion of NMM, but i agree on a larger base such as this whole model it is much easier to spot out the flaws in it. but in the models defense the camera really dosnt do it justice. in natural lightinig without concentrated light the model actually carries much depth and pulls the illusion off. anyways thanks for the feed back and i will have models posted up soon with actaully blended NMM, just got to wait till draigo comes in. 


Hammer49 said:


> Looks very good. Sounds like a good technique your using. I think ill have to try it out some time.
> Keep up the good work.


thanks man and yeah try it out its not the best technique for NMM but hell on swords deco and other things it looks great.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

about to post another pic of a model im working on. its with NMM the right way. so i need help with something if any pros can tip me on this


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

am i not adding enough water to the paint. cause i think that could be one reason. i keep getting hard lines where the paint dries between layers. im not sure what to do other then that. im relatively new to this NMM technique. another question is do you paint these model in the light as if they are 2D or is there away to sucessfully capture 360 light cascading on the model without damaging the illusion of the NMM?


----------

